# Kiss Me Dark & VooDoo Baby - my horror properties



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I think this is the best place to post this.

So I've been notoriously absent from the forum for about a year, especially since November of last year. (Or you've not missed me at all, haha!) Anyway, thanks to the storm aftermath last year, myself, like many, didn't have the most successful set up and then a lot of personal stuff happened, my job gets really busy around the holidays, but then biggest thing was I got extremely focused on screenwriting. Honing my craft, entering film festivals (including Screamfest which is where Paranormal Activity got it's start), have received positive feedback thus far from professionals and basically learning every abbreviation and short cut I can use on a spec script to keep my page count under 120.

The Kiss Me Dark script has been torn apart from top to bottom and rewritten over 40 times. (Not a big deal, most scripts see 38 rewrites.) It's finally done and next weekend I'll be in LA at what's called a pitch fest for screenwriters, essentially speed dating for writers to hook up with producers. No one expects a miracle, but if you get a business card, you have a request for your first 10 pages or even the whole script. It's just a foot in the door. I'm mortified and overwhelmingly excited.

I really just wanted to share the news. I'm pitching Kiss Me Dark as well as my property, VooDoo Baby, which I've turned into a tv pilot. Hopefully I get these sold and maintain some control over production - I'll have to find a way to slip HauntForum in a scene or something! 

Kiss Me Dark is a supernatural thriller of a boy, unaware he's a killer, who meets a girl, that is destined to become a god. When the love of his life is murdered, he becomes obsessed with bringing her back from the dead and finds himself in a bizarre love triangle with Death personified. Or as one professional who read my script said, "A young woman tries to survive after Death chooses her to be his bride." I'll probably take his logline versus mine. He seems to know what he was talking about.









VooDoo Baby I'm still working on some nit picky stuff and fine tuning the bloody hell out of it. Hopefully I'll be ready in time. So as we say in show biz, here's to hoping I break a leg out in LA!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Break a leg for sure, APT! It's a tough business to be in, so all the best to you in your efforts to bring your project to (un)life


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the exciting news AcidPopTart!
I love your style and it deserves more exposure.
Let us know more about your successes.
All the best and good luck with the script!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw thank you RoxyBlue & Lunatic! I've taken some very real steps to achieving my dreams and it feels really good. I will certainly keep you guys posted!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know you'll kill them out there Acid. I remember the music video you did, and I love the style of any of your work. And it would be so great to see VooDoo Baby as a TV series. Are you thinking comedy or drama? I could see it going either way, but I'm secretly hoping comedy. I could see you, or I mean her, as a snarky bitch, but not mean, a light hearted snarky bitch.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh thank you kindly scareme!

I have to have a bit of comedy in everything I do, that's life to me. Without humour as a weapon, I feel rather defenseless in this world!  There's even some lighthearted moments in Kiss Me Dark. 

As for VooDoo Baby, she's much more dangerous than appears and has become less concerned with humanity through the centuries but the show will be about her finding that humanity more and more. Comedy is there, she is haunted by the ghost of her ex lover from the French Revolution, so you can imagine the set up for jokes I've created. Especially when she attempts to contact the Baron Samedi and finds herself in a bit of a supernatural romp in the hay with her ex, Alistair. She's a bit surprised and expresses herself in all sorts of colourful ways.  Even VooDoo Baby's real name I think provides a bit of humour.

Although this would be more drama, there is a lot of dark humour in there. You're right there, I'm one snarky... I mean she's one snarky bitch. Hahahahaha!!!!!! No, I don't write myself into my scripts at all. Us writers are hardly egotistical.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

APT - I hope everything comes out even better than you expect and that your dreams will come to fruition. Good Luck!!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

This is my first time coming across this, I never seen any of your previous work before but it looks great just by the poster alone and the storyline has me very very intrigued. I've always been a fan of horror ever since I was a little kid and I wish you luck in everything you do!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see the premier! I know you are going to knock them dead! Best wishes!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

APT, best of luck with Kiss Me Dark & Voodoo Baby, in LA! I've always liked the Voodoo Baby pictures you've posted. I've always been a fan on of dark humor, so they sound like my kind of entertainment.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you all! The tiniest bit of encouragement is always appreciated as this is such a tough field that requires perseverance in the face of so many subjective eyes. What one executive passes over is another one's dream. Sometimes it's hard to find what is personal taste and when one needs to be more critical of their own work. 

Although it may just be words on a screen, I'm taking all your kind words to heart when I head to LA. There will be a special thanks to Haunt Forum in my credits for sure when we get this film made!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is very exciting news! Best of luck, we're all rooting for you. And yes, it was noticed that you haven't been around.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Best of luck to ya and your endeavors! We are all behind ye and rooting for ya. It's going be nice to day, I know Acid PopTart when.....


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Kill 'em in LA! Just think, when you're famous we can all say "We knew her when..." 

I'm calling dibs as an extra in the film!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Hahahahaha highbury!!! 

Thanks so much guys, I'm really excited for any opportunity to get this on film.


----------

